# Aalangelverbot: Anglerverband NDS macht auch EU-Politik für Angler und das Angeln!



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*Aalangelverbot: Anglerverband Niedersachsen macht EU-Politik für Angler und das Angeln!​*
*Zum Thema Angelverbote Natura 2000 genauso wie zum aktuell drohenden Aalangel- und Besatzverbot auch im Süßwasser hat der DAFV ja anscheinend bisher auch wieder komplett versagt. Gut, wenn Landesverbände wie der Anglerverband Niedersachsen die Aufgaben übernehmen und auch direkt in Europa kompetent tätig werden*

Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen  hat auf seiner Facebook-Seite veröffentlicht, dass Ministerin Barbara Otte-Kinast nichts von den Angelverboten wg. Natura2000 nichts hält, die von ihrem grünen Vorgänger mit initiiert wurden und welche die Gemeinden und Kreise aussprechen sollten.

Ebenfalls anwesend war Staatssekretär Dr. Hermann Onko Aeikens vom Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium, der seine Unterstützung für die Angler bei der EU gegen das geplante Aalangelverbot klar zum Ausdruck brachte als Reaktion auf die Rede von AVN-Vizepräsident Heinz Pyka.

Pyka drückt ihm als Grundlage für die Verhandlungen in Brüssel auch gleich noch die ausführliche Stellungnahme dazu des AVN in die Hand.

Von ebenfalls anwesenden Vertretern des Sportfischerverbandes im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems oder vom DAFV war nix zu hören.

Da meint man wohl, der "offene Brief" wäre genug gearbeitet gewesen -  gut, dass es den AVN gibt:
Anglerverband Niedersachsen: Ausführliche Stellungnahme zum drohenden Aalfangverbot durch die EU

Auf der Facebookseite des Anglerverband Niedersachsen findet ihr dazu auch ein Video:
https://www.facebook.com/anglerverbandniedersachsen/videos/1546379735443140/


Ich bedanke mich beim Anglerverband Niedersachsen für seinen Einsatz für Angler und das Angeln.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aalangelverbot: Anglerverband NDSn macht auch EU-Politik für Angler und das Angel*

Ich kenn da einen Bernhard P. und eine Christel H.-K.,
die sich 
_-nach langer Zeit des Nachdenkens, weil sie mal wieder nichts verstehen, irgendwann erklärt es ihnen aber ein Mitarbeiter- _
gegenseitig in den Schoß kotzen. :m

Und mal zurück zum Ernst des Themas:
Wozu braucht es einen Bundesverband, wenn die (guten) Landsverbände diese Arbeit selbst erledigen können und müssen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Aalangelverbot: Anglerverband NDSn macht auch EU-Politik für Angler und das Angel*

seeeeeeeeeeeeehr gute Frage!!


----------

